# Prettiest dogs at the Animal Parade



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Maeci won the prettiest animal award they gave a little trophie to her so she was all smiles about that. PeeWee and Handi was the girls we took.
Kaghan took Pretty Boy he is just 1 yr old and Pretty Boy just froze when he had to walk except for when some girl dogs walked by him he had to do the butt sniffiing thing. Pretty Boy he sure got allot of lookers though but the girls they seem to adore much more though. Of course they was the only maltese there.
Sharing a few pictures we took today

[attachment=10433:attachment]
[attachment=10434:attachment]
Maeci and the other little girl won the prettiest cowgirl award
[attachment=10435:attachment]
Maeci and the other little girl won the prettiest cowgirl award
[attachment=10436:attachment]
Pretty Boy is saying hurry up lets get this over with I am getting hot out here Come on Mom are you ready yet


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Those are the sweetest pictures ever!!!

Congrats on the win....*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awwww your pics are so cute!







I love your convertable stroller.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Darling furballs, and skinkids







Sounds like everyone had a great day!







Congratulations Maeci









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Char - the little girls, the little fur-girls and pretty boy are all adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CONGRATS







The furbaby's are darling, love the dresses. THe skinkids are so cute, love the red cowgirl hat. Looks like you had alot of fun. I wish they had something like that around here.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations, beautiful pictures and very cute furkids and pretty skin kids, everyone looks just adorable


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pictures! What a fun day you had!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Maeci is gorgeous! And PeeWee and Handi definately are winners.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!














Your babies are beautiful - Great pics


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well of course you won!







It looks like you guys had a fun day, and your grand-daughter is adorable!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats!!!!







Great pictures!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

adorable pictures







thanks for sharing them


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!!








How fun that must have been!!!!
Maeci is so cute!








The fluffs DO look gorgeous too!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cute pics!! Those look like some happy Malts.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice pictures







your grand daughter is so cute. and I love your stroller too


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Wonderful.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWW Char they are so cute!!! Congrats on the win!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you everybody we did have alot of fun there and being our first time there made it so much more fun. Sure my daughter she will be entering the flesh kids and fur kidz next yr. Tori my daughter had a blast to .
Char


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How precious! Char I am glad you specified about the cowgirl award. I could not figure out how a Malt won a horse trophy







Your granddaughter is beautiful.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

They have this little parade as I have learned every year just before the town Rodeo is put on that is why they gave horse trophies out. Maybe that will make allot of sense now. They have several prize in different judging. This was just not dogs it was all different animals. Pretties, best dressed, ungliest, best dressed cowgirl and cowboy dressed animal. LIke I said this was first time to go so we didn't have a clue what to expect but had a good time there and sure next yr grand kids and fur kidz will be there.
Char


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Beautiful photos.Congrats on winning.


----------

